# EPAK White Belt Requirements



## detroitfan102 (Jun 29, 2005)

At my school the kenpo white belt requirements involve 5 techniques and a short form my instructor created himself. I was just wondering what the requirments were to pass to yellow belt under Ed Parker's original system.


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 29, 2005)

There was no yellow belt in the original system. When yellow belt was introduced, there were 9 or 10 techniques created for it. Short Form 1 is also sometimes a requirement.

Hope that helps,
Mike


----------



## Bill Smith (Jul 4, 2005)

White belt requirements:

10 self defense techniques
7 sayings
Kenpo Creed
8 stances
6 blocks
4 kicks
10 strikes
7 punches
8 foot manuvers
Short form 1
Blocking set 1 aka "star block"
The clock principles
And how to conduct yourself while in the school (e.g, saluting the instructors and higher ranks, bowing in before entering/exiting the school and the training area, how your belt was placed, how you uniform was to be, etc.)

This is how I came in ths system and it has stay with me since then.

I hope this helps.

Yours in Kenpo,
Bill Smith


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 4, 2005)

What he said, and 10 techniques and Short Form I

24 techniques after that with their corresponding forms, say brown belt which carries 72 techniques.


----------

